# Le nostre storielle



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

La cerbottana sparo' una raffica di noccioli ma casualmente uno crebbe e divenne ​una specie di grossa pallina infuocata ché suscitò paura e sconcerto ​nella ridente vallata in concomitanza di temibili, agghiaccianti comitive di filibustieri danarosi sopraggiunti inconsapevolmente nella tana ​dello ​yeti Romualdo.
Improvvisamente lo scoppio della grossa pallina allertò il nutrito cucciolo determinando la sospensione della sostanza irritante per le innocue sviolinate di tre cazzi schiaffeggiatori intenti a perorare la seccante ​richiesta di un compromesso da parte di ​alcune patate italiane ormai attempate infine giunte esauste laddove il piacere stentava ad esplodere. Fu un evento stranamente esilarante quanto inaspettato quello scoppio, infatti le patate si abbandonarono a folli orgasmi.


----------



## Eliade (7 Dicembre 2016)

Cazzo!!! Esclamò la contessa alla sbalordita visione di un microscopico preservativo lasciato penzoloni sul frigorifero in effetti si stava svuotando lentamente e piccolissime gocce cadevano sul barattolo di miele abbandonato sopra un tavolino vetrinetta contenente teca di cristallo piena di mandibole collezionate in serie da suo marito archeologo. Improvvisamente una cameriera entro' vestita da camionista, suscitando esclamazioni dirompenti ed acute grida da parte della contessa arrapata di acciughe marinate, convintasi che anche appigliandosi alla Costituzione Italiana difficilmente avrebbe trovato la scappatoia per scongiurare una imminente sonora esplosione di rabbia del consorte gran conte sbarrellotto impegnato nel suo proclamarsi raffinato intenditore di organismi unicellulari procarioti . Tuttavia la gentildonna contessa pensò finalmente un espediente per liberarsi del consorte pescivendolo cocainomane ottuagenario rompiballe, ma il Conte diabolico intuì il tranello e si procurò rapidamente un tagliaerba per tosare l'aiuola prediletta con accanimento. Nel mentre il preservativo aveva finito di gocciolare golose delizie afrodisiache apprezzate soprattutto dalla stessa cuoca vogliosa di essere trombata senza ritegno dal suo superdotato amante fruttivendolo (di) BANANEEE !!! Ma non accadde proprio nulla di sconvolgente però il bananaro eccitato prese due grosse zucchine dure e bitorsolute che infilò virilmente nel frullatore. Le spappolò e spalmò la Nutella verdastra nella morbida apertura calda della giovane, gustosa e prosperosa nipote del Sindaco presuntuoso. Questa volta il peso della decisione gravava sul cavallo montato improvvisamente con imbarazzo dalla precettrice di questa misteriosa creatura giaceva languidamente tra le lenzuola in posa pronta per essere depilata accuratamente alle ascelle con certosina perizia per poter partecipare a Miss ascella pezzata. Fatalmente si intromise il maniscalco del Marchese Maragnao particolarmente Cazzuto Signora!!! Esclamò non soddisfatto del servizio a domicilio prenda Perbacco il cazzo!!! MMM pensò, ne prese atto e andò in via QUARAQUAQUA dove incontrò quel pezzo di stronzo del mugnaio superdotato che leccava avidamente la virginea vongola succosa con passione irrefrenabile signor gridò "vuole una palpitante palpata revitalizzante e prolungata così da non perdersi nel consueto divieto di fornicazione ?"Si metta la mia gamba tra le sue grandi, accoglienti, morbide ghiandole mammarie""obbedisco" dicesse lei confusa presa la cantonata di dove andare, decise che era il momento di fare un lavoretto a due menti sottili ma addormentate come orsi in letargo apparente.Entrò il garzone che consegnava il cesto di zucchine che era troppo pieno così da prelevarne 2 particolarmente carnose, pensò "però!!!", mentre manipolava con passione i testicoli gonfi e turgidi pronti per esplodere al richiamo della succosa, rose, dolce, calda, bagnata, invitante bocca.Lui si accorse che pulsava intensamente il manico del focoso,idraulico impegnato ad esplorare il grande antro recondito della perversa governante esperta in soffocotti sorprendenti e gargarismi con il denso nettare di turgidi cazzi desiderosi di esserespediti nel cavo della gocciolante caverna.Allorchè arrivò il muscoloso marinaio ​arrapato che si tolse i pedalini bucati e puzzolenti. Iniziò, con passione, una filippica contro la bisbetica indomita mentre si slacciava il panciotto regalatogli dalla zelante cameriera chescivolava lussuriosa entrambe le zucchine tra le gambe nude aperte come se non potesse esserci la patata


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fallo !!! Esclamo la spocchiosissima meretrice guardando il Bitorsoluto fagiolo Incastrato tra le pieghe carnose delle cosce rachitiche e stanche, lui offeso andò subito al sodo infilando la chiave arrugginita nella nottola otturata dalla collosa melanzana fritta, mentre il Natale splendeva...ma era Ormai finito Nella putrida tavola di castagno dura come una lastra ​di Marmo DECISE che cercava di intrufolarsi nella fessura nascosta della topa, "Maiale!" gridò la orgasmica gatta nera, che energeticamente Serrava le cinghie della pompa idraulica intorno al maestoso pennacchio giallo che sembrava esplodere di desidero, "SIIIIIIII" esclamò con voluttà mentre il turgido stoccafisso marmoreo che pulsava mentre schizzava copioso nelle natiche toste della regina di stocazzo. "VENGOOOOOO" esclamò il portentoso falegname segaiolo intento a segare il suo tavolo tarlato. Improvvisamente si accorse di una enrome passera che cinguettava eccitata alla vista di un enigmatico bastone roteante infilato nella topa di una lasciva e insaziabile umida amazzone affamata. "Perbacco!!" disse senza ritegno il cuoco posando la teglia unta e impugnando una forchetta trafisse la Morbida carne rosea della madama LabellafigheirA. Finalmente la fece bere dal bicchiere colmo di acqua sorgiva appestata come una discarica. "Buonissima, Miracolo" disse la pastorella mentre, seduta, cercava di sfuggire al timido sguardo di papa Callisto II, che pontificava dalla borgogna dove le vigne vergini crescevano selvagge.
la pastorella rimasta sola stava preparando una gustosa polpetta vegetale, "Nooooo" al gatto che si nascose nella sacca pelosa ma comunque accogliente dove liberare il mistico e imponente miagolio che risuonò nella madia della nonna rattrappita che Ciondolando in totale assenza di Equilibrio cercava di scappare verso orizzonti torbidi, simili a solitarie cupidi stagliate nel CAOS FINALE.


----------

